# Who has had a injury that has taken away....



## upendoed (Feb 13, 2004)

part or all of your riding season? I had a unfortunate thing happen to me on Tuesday. I was riding around a park by my house Tuesday morning. I was trying to get my into shape and getting use to my new bike. When all of the sudden this damn curb jumped out in front of me and sent me over the bars. The result a seperated shoulder and a broken clavicle in at least two places. I get to have surgery on Monday and will be out until July. Per the DR. instructions anyway. Being that I have a new bike and a wife that wants me out of the house. I was looking to log a lot of ride time. But because of me screwing off and being stupid, I will not get the pleasure. 

So my question is to those of you who have had experienced extended down time for MTBiking. What the hell am I going to do with myself? What or how did you overcome such a devistating event? I like being on this site. But seeing pics of rides and people talking about riding is getting hard to handle. I am going to try and use it as motivation. I was going to jump off of the deep end this year and try a race. Guess not. Anyway please fellow MTBikers, let me know what you did. Please try to refrain from making fun of how I crashed, all my buddies are doing it. Thanks guys and happy riding!!


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

I want to know how long it took you to type 2 paragraphs with the injury. If there are races going on in your area go watch and learn while you heal.


----------



## upendoed (Feb 13, 2004)

*It seems like forever*

I does take a while to type with one hand. I do a ton of typing everyday for work so I can go pretty fast. The hardest part is doing the caps. I just did not want to offend some people with crazy chat room lingo. So anyway. I will have to go to some races. My buddy races, i will have to go and be his feeder person. Not sure what they are called. I went and watched a cross race last year. Those guys freaked me out. I am way to fat and slow for that stuff. Thanks minkhiller.



minkhiller said:


> I want to know how long it took you to type 2 paragraphs with the injury. If there are races going on in your area go watch and learn while you heal.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Nothing but time unfortunately, will fix this. Oct of 02, I crashed hard and broke my right clavical and 7 ribs 9 different places. Yes indeedy. Talk about not being able the do [email protected] I live alone too, so no help here. Thank God I had 26 weeks of sick leave stored up. Then....the last week of Dec. 02, I was JUST getting back on the bike again...and hit a tree(Chicopee) with the same [email protected] collarbone, and broke it AGAIN in a different spot. DAMN ME! These were my 5th and 6th broke c-bones over a lifetime of racing bikes. Try riding with a broke c-bone. One doesn't realize how much its used for just about everything you do. I feel your pain. Man...talk about bad timing, being Spring and all. The humanity indeed...guess I'm not helping here, I'm I?

Duck


----------



## shabadu (Jan 12, 2004)

A few years back I broke my ankle (dislocated foot, avulsion fracture, thankfully no surgery) on May 31st...in Colorado...exactly one week after I got laid off and was looking forward to a severence supported summer of riding and camping. That sucked. I was enjoying my new found freedom to ride the Boulder skatepark during the am bike hours and a fruitbooter got in my way as I was dropping in and pow...my foot is pointing 30deg in the wrong direction.
I started PT and riding a trainer as soon as I could, I watched Tour coverage twice a day, once in the am -live feed, then once late night with the lady friend, and I got really good at going up and down the stairs of the West End bar (RIP) on crutches with a healthy buzz...the rooftop patio was the goods and the bathroom was in the basement. 
Its my experience and that of many of my friends that you can come back from an injury stronger and more focused if you are diligent about PT and working out. 
Good luck.


----------



## nrsair_dpm (Mar 10, 2004)

*Video games*

Sorry to hear you broke your clavicle. Was it grossly displaced? I think that most orthopods would just put you in an arm sling and let the bone heal. If it is displaced, then they may opt for surgery, screws and plates (fun). The clavicle usually heals pretty well. 
Looks like you might have to play some of those mountain bike video games. Don't feel so bad about not riding. I live in Ohio and I might as well have a broken collar bone because the weather bites and I never get to ride.


----------



## upendoed (Feb 13, 2004)

*1st broken bone for me*

I am lucky to have a wonderful wife to help me out. Plus the percocet helps to  . Dang man and I thought I had it rough. Oh the pain then to do it again in such a short time. That sucks. Actually I think you will be one to help me. I must say that I enjoy your posts + pics. Makes me want a digital camera. I know that I will soon see you post pics of you on the podium for one of your races. I look forward to seeing your posts. When is your next race? Good luck!! Thanks Duck


----------



## Hammer (Jan 31, 2004)

*Well, yeah- broken neck*



upendoed said:


> part or all of your riding season? I had a unfortunate thing happen to me on Tuesday. I was riding around a park by my house Tuesday morning. I was trying to get my into shape and getting use to my new bike. When all of the sudden this damn curb jumped out in front of me and sent me over the bars. The result a seperated shoulder and a broken clavicle in at least two places. I get to have surgery on Monday and will be out until July. Per the DR. instructions anyway. Being that I have a new bike and a wife that wants me out of the house. I was looking to log a lot of ride time. But because of me screwing off and being stupid, I will not get the pleasure.
> 
> So my question is to those of you who have had experienced extended down time for MTBiking. What the hell am I going to do with myself? What or how did you overcome such a devistating event? I like being on this site. But seeing pics of rides and people talking about riding is getting hard to handle. I am going to try and use it as motivation. I was going to jump off of the deep end this year and try a race. Guess not. Anyway please fellow MTBikers, let me know what you did. Please try to refrain from making fun of how I crashed, all my buddies are doing it. Thanks guys and happy riding!!


October 25, 2002, while riding my M/C I hit a patch of ice and went down while doing 60 MPH. Worst was, it was into a big rock wall, 30 feet high.
Anyway, I broke C6-C7, T3-T4, right pinky finger, left shoulder blade, and had bruises that wouldn't quit. Leathers did their job, I never bled a drop.
Got the "Humpty-Dumpty" team on the job, and after 3 months in a recliner, and 6 months tip-toeing around, I started to feel like I might get by. Started riding (very carefully, as DR said if I got a blow to the head it was prolly all over)
DH bike was stolen Feb this year. I'm going down to see/buy one Saturday. Time to put the armor back on. Been working out for the past 3 months. I'm ready again.
You'll heal up. Give it time and keep moving around as best you can.


----------



## upendoed (Feb 13, 2004)

*borderline*

It was a crap shoot. I had 2 Dr's tell me surgery. The later of the 2 said if it was him he would just fix it. My shoulder droops quite a bit but other than that it is too swolen to see anything else. Very nasty bruise though.


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

shabadu said:


> A few years back I broke my ankle (dislocated foot, avulsion fracture, thankfully no surgery) on May 31st...in Colorado...exactly one week after I got laid off and was looking forward to a severence supported summer of riding and camping. That sucked. I was enjoying my new found freedom to ride the Boulder skatepark during the am bike hours and a fruitbooter got in my way as I was dropping in and pow...my foot is pointing 30deg in the wrong direction.
> I started PT and riding a trainer as soon as I could, I watched Tour coverage twice a day, once in the am -live feed, then once late night with the lady friend, and I got really good at going up and down the stairs of the West End bar (RIP) on crutches with a healthy buzz...the rooftop patio was the goods and the bathroom was in the basement.
> Its my experience and that of many of my friends that you can come back from an injury stronger and more focused if you are diligent about PT and working out.
> Good luck.


I couldn't agree more about PT. I broke 4 fingers on my left hand in Nov. 2002 and went through months of PT and surgery twice. PT really help bring things along quicker. Not to mention that occupational therapists tend to be attractive.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

LOL! A few weeks here and there.

Broken leg, July 2002, 6 weeks out
broken collar bone, May 2003, three weeks out
Lacerated kidney, August 2003, 6 weeks out.


----------



## upendoed (Feb 13, 2004)

*Pt*

I will be doing PT for sure. My bro-in-law is a PTA so that will help. But not in the attractive part.


----------



## RearCog (Jan 27, 2004)

upendoed said:


> It was a crap shoot. I had 2 Dr's tell me surgery. The later of the 2 said if it was him he would just fix it. My shoulder droops quite a bit but other than that it is too swolen to see anything else. Very nasty bruise though.


I separated my shoulder snowboarding in 2000. I never had surgery on it. Sometimes I wish I had and other times I am very glad I did not. My shoulder still droops, though not as bad as when it first happened. It makes for a good war wound  However, when I am doing something that requires me to hold my arm out for awhile it starts hurting. It also hurts sometimes in the cold. I have heard that there is an increased change of altimerzs (SP????) when you have surgery. So I am glad I will not have to deal with that.

It took a couple of months to heal. Luckly, for me it was during the winter when the riding was awefull in OR and it healed up in time for the biking season.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Your welcome..um..I think. LOL! Heres some more sunshine. 02 was my worst year, altho I've had years of injuries otherwise from Superbike and MX racing from the early 70s to date. Up till 02 I was drinking myself to death. July 9th, Twenty-oh two was the date to be exact...that I had a terrible accute Pancreaitis attack. Was in ICU for 11 days with 3 tubes inserted 3 diff places, and in the hospital otherwise for 32 days. Had a 1 in 4 chance of dying. Nothing they can do for this ya know, but take the Pancreas off line. The night before was my last drink to date. Was given a 2nd chance, see. 1 week after getting out of the hospital, I went to Tsali for the 1st time with a friend(yes I could barely pedal the darn thing). After riding all day, and finding the campground full, we pulled out to find a campsite at a CG just a few miles away. Never made it...My bud that was driving and got distracted(the very first turn thats over the Mouse Loops approach trail) and drove right off the mtn and we rolled his then nice 99 2 door Tohoe 1.5 times down the mtn before it lodged against some trees..upsidedown, totalling it, and the 2 bikes. I mean DAMN! We were lucky to not have been ejected since we hadn't even buckled up yet. Then...I broke those 2 c-bones a couple months later that led to a big bought of Depression. I've had better years. 

03 was much better tho.

Thanks on the pics and stuff. I sometimes wonder if they might get old to many here. Don't wanna wear out my welcome, ya know. I just love bikes and riding is all tho. Good luck with the recoup. This too will pass. I promise. 

Edit--Next race isn't until the lat weekend of April. Going snow backpacking up in the higher elevations in Pisgah tomorrow, so I'll post some pics of that Sunday or Monday for ya. 

Mtn biking no less then..saved my life, giving me new passion for life in general. 

Duckster


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*363 days off*

Three years ago I was off 363 days with knee problems. I bought some good digital camera equipment and got back into photography, which I used to do a lot. I also went to movies on Saturdays, the day I always used to bike. Since then I often have to take 4-5 weeks off when the knees flair up. When that happens I just try to keep busy on the weekends so I don't think about the riding. Since you know you will be back I'd continue to visit here daily and view the photos and videos.


----------



## Explosif98 (Jan 22, 2004)

I lost the almost the entire most recent Australian summer when I got into an arguement with a car in the first week of said summer and, as always happens, came off second best. I had a fracture in my wrist, apart from all the other bumps and bruises, which kept me off my bike for 3 and a bit months. I kept sane by planning the repairs of a rather battered and bruised bike to bring it somewhere near to its former glory and with the help of my LBS actually doing it. I was unable to do much of the actual repair work myself as it was my right wrist in plaster and guess who's right handed? 

I spent the rest of my time planning out my new rides comprising one road bike and one full suspension bike. The internet is a wonderful thing in times like that. You can look at all the marvellous products out there and dream a little and actually bring some of those dreams to fruition. This website, among many others, was a great help in getting everything together. Two days after getting the brace off, which came after the plaster, I had a brand new Jamis Eclipse road bike in my possession and in 3 weeks I will have a Santa Cruz Blur in my hot little hands. The bad part of all that time not riding was that I ate like I was still riding and gained 4kg. 

As you have a new ride in your hands I then recommend for you a steady diet of internet porn, right wing crackpot websites, daytime TV and of course MTBR.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Duckman said:


> 02 was my worst year


'02 was a tough year for me, too.

In March '02, I split with my ex and moved into my own place, which was actually very good. But on moving day, in two separate incidents, I totaled the front Spinergy SPOX wheel from my road bike, cracked the carbon fork, ripped a $100 Ti-railed saddle apart and did untold damage to my roof rack. The next day, the clutch failed on the car. At 167K miles, it was beyond economical repair.

Things were looking better in May, when I went to the FourPlay By the Bay gathering. Until a little "oops" at Rockville on the 2nd day of a 10-day bike vacation that left me with 3 broken ribs, a little road rash and a nice assortment of bruises. That was about 4 weeks of no riding, and several more of mild-mannered roads.

It took the ribs a while to heal, and I was finally getting back into top shape by the end of July. On a Wednesday evening road ride with my club, another rider made a mistake on a downhill and crashed in front of me. I nailed her bike and got launched. I tucked and rolled, but my first point of contact was the back of my left wrist, shattering the radius and dislocating the hand.

It wasn't a really stable fracture, but got set very well in the ER. After discussions with two docs, we decided to see if it would heal without surgery. It did, but not well. When I got out of the cast, my wrist had a 40 degree jog in it. They had to re-break it and screw it together right with a plate and 8 screws. During surgery, they discovered that one of the tendons to my thumb had severed itself over the broken bone ends, so they had to fix that,too. That made rehab take even longer. Total time off the bike: 8 months.

Unfortunately, by the end of therapy, I discovered I could dislocate my ulna at will, and I would need another surgery to fix that problem. I was able to postpone surgery #2 until last November, figuring 6-8 weeks in a cast and then PT, and I'd be ready for spring. Well, the second repair didn't want to heal, so the doc got me a bone growth stimulator. Those things work (most of the time) but they do so rather slowly. I spent the next 4 months in an over-the-elbow cast. I got out of the cast a month ago and just got the last pin removed Wednesday. The doc did say I can start riding my road bike (hands on hoods) in a few weeks, but not the mtbikes. I can't rotate my palm down yet, and need to work slowly on this or I'll undo the repairs.

So, what do I do to keep myself entertained when I'm incapacitated? I work out in a gym or on my stationary bike regularly. Steppers, treadmills, stat bikes and even the elliptical trainer don't take two hands. Jogging isn't fun while injuries are fresh because of the bouncing, but I'm starting to jog a little now. Lifting weights with my legs did require a friend to help get me out of the hamstring curl machine until I got the cast off. My right arm stays in shape with dumbells.

As for getting outdoors, go for a hike. If it snows, go snowshoeing. A hiking staff in one hand is adequate for either except in really rugged terrain.

Tomorrow, I'm going to a trail work day. I won't be able to do the rock work I usually like to do, but I'm going to go paint blazes and socialize.

Good luck! I hope your surgery goes well and you heal quickly.

Kathy


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*fill your time with recovery & rehab*

after the surgery your body will need time to recover. you'll be surprised how exhausted you'll be. rest lots. then, get into physio as soon as they'll let you. the quicker you get into physio the easier your rehab will be. oh, and "easier" is a relative term - rehab is never easy! 

i've had two major riding injuries that kept me off the bike (and off my feet). in the fall of '98 (at the end of my very first season mtb'ing & just after i'd discovered this site) i endo'ed and shattered my iliac crest (pelvis) and my left wrist. i was off my feet for 6 weeks: couldn't even sit for more than a few minutes at a time. it was boring and it was tough but i felt pretty lousy and didn't really feel like doing much of anything. as soon as they let me i started physio and was able to go skiing 10 weeks after the crash and riding 11 weeks post-crash.

in the spring of '01 i took a header off a log stunt in Whistler (i still _know _ that i could ride that log!!) and ended up with a compression fracture in C6 which kept me off the bike for about 5 months. it was tough but i did manage to find other things to do.

ask your doc if you can ride the trainer. a friend of mine separated her shoulder in a race last spring (3 months recovery time) and managed to get some quality training time on her trainer until she was allowed to go back outside to ride.

you'll be surprised at how easy it is to fill your time with recovery and all the other stuff you like to do (remember there was a life before mtb'ing!!). catch up on your reading. take long walks. buy a trainer (if you don't have one) and ride it. learn to do something new...

heal fast!!
rt


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

upendoed said:


> I was trying to get my into shape and getting use to my new bike. When all of the sudden this damn curb jumped out in front of me and sent me over the bars.


Thanksgiving weekend '02 I was crusing down to the grocery store on the street on my new 2 week old ride, I left my helmet at home since I never used to wear one on street rides. Basically the same story as you, I was rolling along at around 20mph, went to transition to the sidewalk from the street and misjudged the curb. Went face down and bounced off of mah head, rang the old bell pretty hard.  Anyway, an ambulance came and I went to ER and all that good stuff.

The doc said I couldn't ride for at least 2 months. Although, after the swelling went down enough that I could fit a helmet on I did a couple short easy rides after about a month, and I was cool by mid-Jan.

Although people kept calling me "bruiser" since I had two black eyes. 

Heal fast brother!


----------



## C.J. (Jan 12, 2004)

*Out for most of last few seasons...*

&#8230;but was in the hospital/surgeries/recoveries for a large part of the time.

I read more, worked on my Spanish, had friends over/worked on their bikes. Planned biking trips for when I was recovered, (have to finish "Tahoe plan" for end of July). Watched the birds and the javelinas/foxes/coyotes walk through the property.

One month to next round of surgeries (April 29th), #'s 15 & 16, then I'm out for another two months. Come on by and hang out, I'll be here&#8230;

CJ


----------



## upendoed (Feb 13, 2004)

*Wow*

I am all of the sudden feeling really lucky. After reading some of these injuries. Holy cow. I hope that you heal up alright. Thanks for the story. I hope to stay as active as I can.


----------



## velosapiens (Mar 8, 2004)

upendoed said:


> So my question is to those of you who have had experienced extended down time for MTBiking. What the hell am I going to do with myself?


i had to have surgery on my foot due to morton's neuroma (painful nerve inflammation between 3rd and 4th toes). i pretty much couldn't pedal for a YEAR. since the previous 15 years, riding and racing bicycles was a full-time hobby for me, it was pretty annoying. so i bought a motorcycle and started riding that alot. by the time my foot got well enough to pedal again, i was already racing enduros on the scoot. what a blast! it made me want to go find everyone i had ever met with dirtbiking experience and kick their asses for not making me try it earlier. now i'm back to pedaling alot, but i'm going to stick to motorized racing because getting fit enough to race bicycles requires obsession, and also because i've already been as fast as i can ever be on a bicycle and it's frustrating to just get slower, whereas i get faster on the scooter every few months.

that doesn't really help you tho, does it? if you can run at all, i'd start doing that as soon as i could, to keep some fitness so you're not a big fat slug when you get back on the bike. then, i'd start hiking and jogging on local trails. maybe do some exploring and find new trails. chat with other hikers. don't tell them you ride, but tell them how cool it is that mtb'ers do so much trail maintenance and are so friendly. get a gps and a mapping program and start making maps of your favorite secret trails. start doing research for a trip to moab or colorado or idaho or somewhere. good luck.
-mw


----------



## upendoed (Feb 13, 2004)

*Thanks too all*

Thanks to all for sharing your war stories. Hammers story make mine sound like a walk in the park. Sorry to hear about that. I am very lucky. *rt* thanks for the advise yours 2 makes mine sound easy. Flowmaster, do you wear a helmet all the time now? I swear by them. I make my kids wear them too. I has already saved my 7 year old from a serious head injury. C.J. you have given me some great ideas. I was headed to Moab in 2 weeks. Not anymore. We were also going to go to Tahoe. That might still happen. Well I hope that I only have 1 surgery. Velosapiens, your thoughts are great, here in SLC, UT hikers have a bad attitude about bikers. So that would be great to straighten them out. Explosif98, porn is good but I thought that was a bad thing to say on this site.  I will definately stay on this site to see all the great posts. Updates on all the racers here, good luck to Duckman!! Hopefully even see Spaz and Kleinwhateverhis name is have some good fun wars. Thanks to all. You all have helped. I hope to kick this in the butt and get on the bike. Soon. I guess I will have to get the trainer back out and spin indoors. Everybody have a great weekend and let me know about your rides.


----------



## Phishin (Jan 13, 2004)

Fractured a vertebre bout 3 years ago... was OTB for 3 months completely and riding very light for another 3-4. 8 months and I was able to ride hard and rough.

Worst part was that I had just ordered a new bike when it happened and the bike came in while I was unable to even test ride it 

Hurt my wrist a while back, took me out for a couple of weeks :think:

Busted my knee on a badly negotiated obsticle... out for about a week


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

nrsair_dpm said:


> Sorry to hear you broke your clavicle. Was it grossly displaced? I think that most orthopods would just put you in an arm sling and let the bone heal. If it is displaced, then they may opt for surgery, screws and plates (fun). The clavicle usually heals pretty well.
> Looks like you might have to play some of those mountain bike video games. Don't feel so bad about not riding. I live in Ohio and I might as well have a broken collar bone because the weather bites and I never get to ride.


ain't that the truth. Im thinking about injuring myself on purpose just so I don't feel so bad about not being able to ride in this freakin state. Where in OH are you at man (or woman as the case might be)?


----------



## scouttwo (Mar 11, 2004)

I endoed on July 21,03 and am just now getting back on my bike. The reason I know the date is because of all the doctors visits, insurance claims etc. I broke my collarbone in numerous places and tore the ligament in my shoulder that holds the bone down. I had surgery in november to extract some bone fragments and move my ligaments so that my collarbone didn't poke so high out of my shoulder. From what I hear everybody breaks their collarbone at one point and most of the breaks aren't too bad. The pain goes away rather quickly but it's frustrating that you can't really do sports. My dad broke his collarbone a few months after mine in a motorcycle crash and is still not 100%. Even now I am limited in some things. If I try to do a bench press I feel a lot of tension in that shoulder. I also cracked two vertebrae in the same fall. The doctors made me wear this awful metal contraption on my chest to keep my back straight..for 3 months. I looked like a freak and it was so uncomfortable. I know it sucks but given time, you can heal from pretty much anything.


----------



## switch (Jan 29, 2004)

Broken clavicle!? What the hell kinda excuse is that? I have two words for you: Tyler Hamilton. Quit yer whining get riding.

=) j/k. I broke my clavicle (double fractrure requiring surgery) last year May 25 or so and was biking again mid July. 

The nice thing about surgical repair is with that metal plate they attach to your bone you are virtually back in business within a couple days. Just be super careful not to fall on that arm/shoulder.


----------



## Clepsydra (Mar 31, 2004)

About 4 years I endo'ed real good and smashed up my left heel and ankle.

Let's just say it hurt real real real real real bad when I decided to step on it after the biff, figuring it was only "sprained".

2 weeks later, 1 surgery, 1 steel plate in the foot, and to this day it still hurts and I'm maybe 80% on that foot.

The worst part was the "stretching" in rehab.

I literally stuffed a towel in my mouth so I wouldn't scream.

But I still ride as much as I can and after reading the tales before this one I know that my injury was not as bad as some and we are all still here so that is cool.

Good luck to everyone who is hurt, and DO listen to the doctors and do what they say after any procedure.

Clep


----------



## Bikerdude (Mar 25, 2004)

Broken wrist in 4 spots. I was in Moab getting ready for a race, and managed to do it 3 days before the race.

Last year was a bad one. I was riding in Park City, UT, and we had just finished a 2-3 hour climb. Somehow I managed to crash going slowly down hill, and I wasn't pushing it in anyway. Next thing I know I am on the ground picking rocks out of my chin. I look down and see my knee cap, part of my inner quad, cartlidge, and other internals of the knee. The cut was about 5" long, and 2" wide. It looked more like the flesh had been removed, rather than a cut. 

So we tied a jacket around my knee, and somehow I managed to ride down the hill. We were worried I would have to be life flighted out of there, and there was no way I was going to pay for that.

I spent the next 4 days in the hospital, sugeries, and various other things. They were very worried about infection, I had rocks and dirt in the actual joint, and they gave me a 1 in 4 chance of dying  . So my week long vacation was ruined the first morning, and my wife wasn't too happy about spending her vacation in the hospital. 

That was one of those ruin your whole season crashes, I'm still trying to build the strength back up in that leg.



Oh yeah 5 ribs, hand, wrist (4 spots), nose, and fingers have all been broken at various times. I guess you have to pay to play.


Although having a DR tell your wife you have a 1 in 4 chance of dying because of a crash is kind of freaky. But it didn't stop me from getting back on my bike 3 weeks later.


----------



## Bikerdude (Mar 25, 2004)

My wrist was bad, because it was early April, and I refuse to quit training and ruin a good race season. So I had to have the cast changed every week or so, they start to deteriorate after hours of riding, and getting soaked in all the sweat.


----------



## bikebreath (Jan 14, 2004)

*Hey Lucky!*

I'm gonna try and reply to upendoded and you at the same time...some of it might be a repeat for you though, Lucky.

Did a way dumber thing than you last July. On a commute home from work I forgot to close the QR on my front wheel and was thrown on my head at about 15mph, helmet prolly saved my life. Did a major wrist wrenching, but they say nothing was broken. I couldn't lift much weights, but i could still run and I did. I don't wanna ever say I like running, but I like it's benefits and it kept me sane.

I was soon about to be able to do some light riding 3.5 months later in October. Left the house one crisp morning to a jog and stepped on a tennis ball. It's funny now to think it swelled up about the size of a tennis ball, but-I-was-soooo-pissed! Now I had nothing to do but drink beer and lay around for 2 more months while that healed up. But I love photography and got into that more and it kept me outta the bars. Just like Lucky, I was off the bike for 8 months. Did my light start up and in about a month I went on my first mtb ride with buddies. I did a slow speed endo with nothing more then bumps and tiny bruises, but the damn feeling of "should I keep trying to bike?", started to bug me.

I ignored it and I've had two sweet rides since. I think I've come back for real. I hope Lucky and upendoed do to...but I know you both will so I don't have to worry.

Bb, [ now about this last 4 days of rain...]


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

try *two* riding seasons... Not me, but a girl we ride with (has postedd on here as "crasher" before). March 2002 after a winter of FR'ing and a new bullit, she tried to hit a 9' drop with a fork that hydrolocked (too much oil) on the landing. wrist hurt, so (after 2 more 6 footers which she crashed on each) she headed off to the emergency room to find out that she had a broken scaphoid. 3 months in a cast, plus PT to slowly get the strength back. Was riding late summer, raced her first DH race (came in first), but always had some pain, winter came and the bike got put away, then the following spring she finds out that the crack still hasn't healed due to a cyst forming over the crack and blood not being able to get to it. so they had to operate (put a plate in??), and then she proceeded to miss the rest of the spring/summer season. Think she's finally cleared to ride again, but it's been a long 2 years and it's something I wouldn't want to wish on anyone... 

Sucks. Injuries are a part of mtb'ing, but just be careful out there kids...
dante


----------



## bigboulder (Jan 27, 2004)

*03'*

2003 started with a a badly sprained wrist and broken finger in January that kept me off the bike until May....Then in June I destroyed my knee (acl and more)....Got back on the bike in January of this year....pretty much lost all of 03' I am just starting to get back into riding shape now.

s


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Separated both shoulders amd recently*



upendoed said:


> part or all of your riding season? I had a unfortunate thing happen to me on Tuesday. I was riding around a park by my house Tuesday morning. I was trying to get my into shape and getting use to my new bike. When all of the sudden this damn curb jumped out in front of me and sent me over the bars. The result a seperated shoulder and a broken clavicle in at least two places. I get to have surgery on Monday and will be out until July. Per the DR. instructions anyway. Being that I have a new bike and a wife that wants me out of the house. I was looking to log a lot of ride time. But because of me screwing off and being stupid, I will not get the pleasure.
> 
> So my question is to those of you who have had experienced extended down time for MTBiking. What the hell am I going to do with myself? What or how did you overcome such a devistating event? I like being on this site. But seeing pics of rides and people talking about riding is getting hard to handle. I am going to try and use it as motivation. I was going to jump off of the deep end this year and try a race. Guess not. Anyway please fellow MTBikers, let me know what you did. Please try to refrain from making fun of how I crashed, all my buddies are doing it. Thanks guys and happy riding!!


sprained my neck. Yeah it sucked, my sleep /mood was messed up, my legs went lathargic and i gained weight. But as soon as they said sure you can ride a road bike i was riding again...

hang in there


----------



## Harvo (Dec 30, 2003)

*A friend of mine*

A buddy endoed hard off a jump in February and hit a tree. His clavicle separated from his shoulder and almost poked through the skin. He had surgery to place a pin in there. He has been out since, and will be for a while longer.

While he's down...He's working on getting a new bike for his big comeback. He has also been hitting the excercise bike and improving the bike rack system on his truck.


----------



## carter1 (Jan 30, 2004)

*My accident got me back on the bike!*

Last August 14th, I was driving home after a sales call when a Durango left his side of a devided hiway and hit me head on. We were both traveling at apprimately 65 mph. Unfortunately he was killed instantly-somehow, I managed to get out of my vehicle unassisted. I actually went home that night! I really couldn't move that much for a week due to the fact that I couldn't breath without massive pain or sit up without complete support, so I had time to think about all that I love in life-my God, my family, and my life in general. One of the things that brought so much fun into our lives was mountain biking until we decided to have a family and realized how suddenly we had someone else to support and we couldn't spend all our money on bikes and travel! Somewhere along the line we quit riding altogether. We aren't riding as much as used to-and probably never will- but we are both on our way to getting back in shape and are riding almost every weekend. I have a new Titus and my wife's new SJ FSR is on the way. 
I know this is a little off topic, but I wanted to share.
The vehicle was a Ford F150


----------



## AkDave (Jan 12, 2004)

*Crashed last fall......*



upendoed said:


> It was a crap shoot. I had 2 Dr's tell me surgery. The later of the 2 said if it was him he would just fix it. My shoulder droops quite a bit but other than that it is too swolen to see anything else. Very nasty bruise though.


I ended up with a stage 2 seperation and a torn rotator cuff. I was off the bike for 4 months. I probably could have ridden sooner but was afraid of a fall on an icy patch. Just visit mtbr on a regular basis for your fix of mtb's. It hepls. Have a speedy recovery.
Back in the saddle soon,
Dave


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

How about surgeries. Since I started riding I've had 2 major abdominal surgeries and two minor ones. I've been off the bike for months at a time. Believe me, it's slow going while you're "grounded" from the bike, but the human body is an amazing thing. It has great muscle memory and it won't take too long to get back up to speed.


----------



## K2footsrgn (Jan 15, 2004)

*Ohio*



namaSSte said:


> ain't that the truth. Im thinking about injuring myself on purpose just so I don't feel so bad about not being able to ride in this freakin state. Where in OH are you at man (or woman as the case might be)?


Alliance Ohio, the middle of no where. Except for Mount Union division 3 football, it wouldn't even have a designation on a map. It snowed Sunday, so instead of riding my bike and getting exercise, I sit on the couch and get fat while playing Grand Theft Auto.
Definately man, no questions there. Although I do giggle like a little school girl when the weather is nice enought to ride my bike!


----------



## nrsair_dpm (Mar 10, 2004)

*OHIO, Alliance*



namaSSte said:


> ain't that the truth. Im thinking about injuring myself on purpose just so I don't feel so bad about not being able to ride in this freakin state. Where in OH are you at man (or woman as the case might be)?


Alliance Ohio, the middle of no where. Except for Mount Union division 3 football, it wouldn't even have a designation on a map. It snowed Sunday, so instead of riding my bike and getting exercise, I sit on the couch and get fat while playing Grand Theft Auto.
Definately man, no questions there. Although I do giggle like a little school girl when the weather is nice enought to ride my bike!

Sorry for the repost, the stupid computer logged me as my previous log name which I switched when I changed bikes.


----------



## nrsair_dpm (Mar 10, 2004)

*Surgery decision*



upendoed said:


> It was a crap shoot. I had 2 Dr's tell me surgery. The later of the 2 said if it was him he would just fix it. My shoulder droops quite a bit but other than that it is too swolen to see anything else. Very nasty bruise though.


It's always a tough choice when deciding to have surgery or not.

An orthopedic doctor would be capable of making the decision better than an ER or family practice doctor due to their training (ie I wouldn't go to a proctologist for an ear ache).

Open reduction internal fixation (screws and plates) are usually recommended for fractures which are either displaced or unstable. The idea is that by holding the bone in anatomic position, the new bone cells can easily grow accross to fix the bone. 
If the bone is unstable, then your body tries to stabilize the fracture site by forming what is know as a bony callus (an enlargement of the fracture ends as the body attempts to splint the bone). This can lead to deformity.
What you need to worry about is the possibility of a non-union (when the bone doesn't heal). This occurs less often when screws and plates are used to hold the bone in position (but it can still occur). If this happens, then you get stuck with a bone stimulater for a very long time or surgery.
Unfortunately not all doctors are perfect, something to remember.
Good luck
PS - DO NOT SMOKE BECAUSE IT DELAYS FRACTURE HEALING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wncrider (Sep 25, 2007)

Unable to tuck and roll in time and hit elbows first. Upper arms pistoned thru my shoulders. Broke off the ends of acromions (bones). Tore both rotator cuffs in half, severing all the tendons (literally, the two halves of the muscle groups no longer touched). Labrums (cartilage 'sockets' holding humerus 'ball') torn anterior to posterior (SLAP II tear). Out of work for six months, riding for a year. Multiple surgeries.


----------



## bung hole (Feb 3, 2008)

*Arthritis*

My rheumatoid arthritis has pretty much ruined my life.I take I.V. drugs every 6 weeks chemo pill once a week and bunch more meds during the week...Well at least I have a good reason why I suck.


----------



## bbbr (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm on what I've taken to calling the "installment plan" for my rt knee, every spring for the last 3 years I've gotten piece of cartilage removed and wind up off the bike for 6 weeks or more :madman: . I've managed to have over 95% of my lateral meniscus removed in 3 surgeries (2005, 2006, 2007).

My 2005 removal wasn't too bad except for the fact that i fell hard a month after the operation and set me up for the 2006 surgery. Didn't really ride much in 2005, pain was too intense and constant. The 2006 surgery cost me 8 weeks on crutches (surgeon took a piece and repaired a tear) and 3 months off the bike :madmax: 2007's surgery was to remove the failed repair from the 2006 surgery and most of the remaining lateral meniscus, only cost me 6 weeks off the bike that time. It also came with a warning/guarantee from my surgeon that I was going to get an artificial knee, it's only a matter of how much time I have left before it happens (anywhere from 2 years to 30 years, depending on how fast the knee degrades). 

As i sit here today, i am facing another trip under the knife to repair some damage to the medial meniscus of my rt knee caused by a really hard fall on Mt Washington in late December. Not gonna give up riding or hiking though, both are way too much fun :thumbsup:


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Last year. I was riding a ton, having fun. In fantastic shape. Then I broke my leg.

Seven months off the bike. I'm just getting back to it now, and it's not easy, but I'm having fun again. I may never ride again like I did - not walking for so long _sucks_, but I am loving being back on my bike


----------



## SuperG (Aug 30, 2004)

Two months ago I underwent surgery for a ruptured L4/L5 disk. The ruptured disc caused severe nerve damage in my right leg resulting in partial paralysis. After the surgery, I was basically in therapy to learn how to walk again. They told me I may never regain strength in my right leg. Nerve damage is slow to heal, if it ever does. 

The first month after surgery, I wasnt sure if I'd ever ride or xc ski again. But I vow to myself not give up. On the bike I couldnt turn the pedals over with my right leg, on skis I couldnt hold myself up when putting weight on my right leg. I could barely walk.

However, mentally I vowed I would return and race at the expert level again. Everyday I have fought, doing my therapy, keeping positive and only looking forward.

Fast forward another month. I am now on skis again. Not only on skis, but dishing out pain to those that ski with me. I am back on the trainer and my FT is up to 250w. Before surgery my FT was 360 watts, 2 weeks after surgery I couldnt pedal at 150w with one leg!

My Dr is amazed and to tell the truth I am too. I think the key is to never let yourself get down. The mind is a powerful tool. Use it positively. I WILL be racing this summer.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Here is my current predicament. Story here...http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=385056


----------

